# Schubert - String Quartet 9 D.173 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Schubert's 9th String Quartet in G minor dates from 1815, when the composer was a mere 18 years of age. It's a quartet that definitely owes some debt of gratitude to Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven but it's full of drama The opening Allegro con Brio is beautifully Haydnesque, while the 2nd movement Andantino is well-crafted. It's rounded out with a lovely menuetto and fine Allegro, where I feel the quartet really comes into its own. A firm favourite early Schubert quartet of mine. Lots of fine recordings of this one.

Here's a live performance from the Musikverein Quartet.






Recommended

Coull
Taneyev
Sorrel
New World
Mandelring
Cherubini

*Highly recommended

Kodaly* - a more measured but perfectly executed performance. I particularly enjoyed the menuetto
*Amadeus (DG)* - quicker and stronger than their more languid RIAS recording
*Diogenes* - slightly quicker than the Kodalys and just as impressive. I'm enjoying the Diogenes set more and more.
*Melos* - classic account with panache and poise. The andantino sounds delicious.
*Sharon* - a fine closely recorded account but the Sharons find more tension than others, especially in the quicker movements.
*ABQ* - gritty, powerful Teldec recording that characterises the quartet in a much different way than many.
*Leipziger* - the devil is in the fine inner detail. A gentler but honest performance of great skill.
*Verdi* - straight-laced and classy and the andantino is a total delight.
*Brandis* - I like this Brandis Orfeo disc a lot and rate both performances on it very highly. The Brandis play it straight but with enough clout to raise it above the competition.
*Mosaiques* - the Mosaiqies' taut, sinewy, vibrato-light style suits the D.173 down to the ground. A fine account.
*Alinde* - quite a brisk, light and nuanced performance that I enjoyed greatly. *
Zemlinsky* - a shade off the top spot. Snappy, precise and well recorded.

*Top picks

Tokyo* - now sadly rarer than a Norwich City away win but a gem of a recording that outshines its very good companion, DATM, for me.

*Chiaroscuro* - interesting and highly capable phrasing, this rather dry but exciting and brisk, period-instrument account is full of character.

*Auryn* - quite simply the Auryns play what's on the score with no ornamentation. Perfect intonation, balance and played so effortlessly and free-flowing. There's a really nice, zippy allegro to finish, too. Lovely.

*Modigliani* - slightly slower than the Auryn, the French quartet play with a disarming charm and a great deal of warmth. Love that phrasing in the 4th movement.


----------

